# private plates? who has them?



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.plate-maker.co.uk/classic.php?Prefix=V&regnums=10&alphas=LRF


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I really want BR51 AZO but its taken


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.plate-maker.co.uk/classic.php?Prefix=V&regnums=12&alphas=LRF


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

How about BR02AZO Mark?...unless yours is older than 02?:wall:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I want X4 GDW or V1 DMR


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I have M500 DPP, and the wife has M500 MOL - very Howard and Hilda but only £250 each from dvla, soa bit of cheap fun.......


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I really want BR51 AZO but its taken


B11TER


----------



## hottrout (May 2, 2007)

I have my surname

Trouton
TR04TON

pretty close I thought.


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

i'm looking at T9 LRF


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

I Currently have N9 NCR my initals..


----------



## mattbeef (Feb 7, 2007)

ive got one but the plate i really wanted hasnt been released 

Last name is Ayres so i wanted 41RZY and A7RES went some time ago for a silly some of cash


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Bargain!:thumb:

http://www.plate-maker.co.uk/classic.php?Prefix=D&regnums=10&alphas=nyy


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

D4MON is a bit pricey so mine relates to the car M3 CSL

M500 CSL


----------



## reeso (Jan 18, 2006)

I have R33SSO 

Quite chuffed with it and only cost me £250

:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I Have D8 CAH And D9 CAH I paid 300 more for one than the other (Cant remember which one ) Allways try to but from DVLA its much cheaper !:thumb:


----------



## redr26 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have got M4 ARX


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I have T30 DAN, theres T22 DMJ up for £170 so might get that (initials).


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

My RS2 is M646YSG, it ain't my name or my initials, so I changed my name by deed poll for £15 to M646YSg and now I have the ultimate plate!!:thumb:   

other than that, I've got FLF4S as I run the local VW club www.FLF4S.com


----------



## BDM (Apr 25, 2007)

I have S7 BDM

The S is for my surname and the 7 is my lucky number and BDM is my DJ name...


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

I have AVERY, no wait, H9 BRO


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmmm, tempting....

http://www.carreg.co.uk/number_plates/preview/3416187/N30_WAX/170

Initials, and well, WAX...


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I've had decided to take the cheaper option and change my name by deed poll to 

Mr V347 ***
:wave:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i want one, but a) i dont have a middle name, and b) your not allowed to use " I " 

dammit, lol


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

I have M12 LPC 1and2 spaced close to read MR LPC my initials only £250 from DVLC bargain


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

ive got:

S15ONN

Like my last name [ish]


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

I've got MSJ - my initials..........










The wife has got BJJ - her initials :thumb:

She's not keen on it cos I keep calling her B**w J*b Johnson :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

1 DJ is tempting, only £135000.


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

306chris said:


> I've had decided to take the cheaper option and change my name by deed poll to
> 
> Mr V347 ***
> :wave:


:lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

V12 MSM funnily enough


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

Have got a couple lying around in the family:

X2 BPS (both my parents initials were BPS, hence the "X2")

D96 YLB (You Little B*t*h, got it as everything on the car causes me pain)

698 DYE (old routemaster plate from when my father worked on the buses)

BS 5239 (original and official british kitemark, came on the bike when new)

Not really personalised as such, but you know what I mean


----------



## Daddy Cool (Feb 12, 2006)

I have just bought A G51 BUS.

To go on my Zafira GSI:lol:


----------



## jatinder (Apr 5, 2007)

Parents have my surname SEEHRA = S33HRA


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

jatinder said:


> Parents have my surname SEEHRA = S33HRA


I would hope your parents had your surname! :lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist!

Alan W


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I have got ......0002 WOZ
The GF has got ......SOO2ANE


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking for V4LET for the van

and would love to have AR53NAL... don't have the cash for this one.


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

I've got ROY 505 although that was my grandads that he gave to me, so everyone thinks I'm called Roy!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have G2 TML I want th07mas


----------



## DTYPE (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got C20 WRX on my scooby, C is for my surname, 20 - how old I was when I bought the plate, WRX - self explanatory!

And S26 XJR on the Jag, S26 is me birthday, again bit obvious the XJR.

Both quite gd I thought and rather cheap too from DVLA


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

my surname is McEvoy, my nickname is MACA- hence:









wouldnt have minded 21 rather than 60 though as thats my age but it was taken


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I would love one but the DVLA havent released plates starting with an F.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

i have S30RDY, my surname is Sword and my nick name with mates is SWORDY..


----------



## sconehead (Jan 12, 2007)

I knew a lad who contacted the dvla before he bought his new Chevette to get the reg no. PEN 1 S.... The dvla responded immediately stating they wouldn't be issuing that plate....How about COL 476 S...


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

R12 CHu, my name is rizwan choonara £2500 cant go wrong


----------



## easytease (May 10, 2007)

mine came with the car, previous owner included it in the sale. its valued at £1500


----------



## mitchellinman (Jan 19, 2006)

A18X D M -my name... Alex Dale Mitchell was a bargain at £250 all in from the dvla


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I have S11 CUD........pretty easy to work out.


----------



## paultheg33k (May 7, 2007)

My fiance, Kate, is keeping the plate from her first car and transferring it onwards as she goes. A cool idea I thought. Currently on retention as we're selling the current car and the 525ix is too old for N83 GPP. 

I've been considering buying J3RV K for her for the BMW, as her surname is Jervis - the Jerv tag being a nickname for years. 

I quite fancy A200O PC - one of the few cheap options when you've the initials PC and no middle name...  

PC


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

sconehead said:


> I knew a lad who contacted the dvla before he bought his new Chevette to get the reg no. PEN 1 S.... The dvla responded immediately stating they wouldn't be issuing that plate....How about COL 476 S...


PEN 1S Is owned by former GP rider and current Tv commentator Steve Parish !!


----------



## sirocco (Dec 17, 2006)

"17ALY" was taken.


----------



## j40aja (Oct 25, 2006)

I've got J40AJA the J 40 doesn't mean anything but seems to suit the AJA which are my initials, my father in law has 8477 HK his initials.


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

My name is Thomas Forbes
And ive got T 40BES


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

Heres my plate. My name is Mike Kitson. Only paid £250 for it from DVLA.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

mike stunning car and stunning plate!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Just as well you guys dont live around my way, as the police are really tough on stopping people with any kind of illegal spacing or screws on plates. I have several friends stopped more than once and told that next time they get the plate confiscated with no compensation! Not worth the risk any more....


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Sort of speaks for itself mine (also ST are my initials)


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Love that car :thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I want D3 ANH (D3AN H) but at over £5K i cannot afford it lol.

My Dad has M16 VVX (spaced as M 16V VX) - any one guess what car he has it on lol


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

sconehead said:


> I knew a lad who contacted the dvla before he bought his new Chevette to get the reg no. PEN 1 S.... The dvla responded immediately stating they wouldn't be issuing that plate....S...


I remember watching an item about 10 years ago (on Top Gear I think) and Steve Parrish the truck racing driver was being interviewed. He had the plate PEN1S on his AMG Merc. He said he put the plate on it to stop his wife driving the car all the time. Funnily enough, after the plate went on, his missus never drove the car again!


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

P4V PG not bad for £250 all inclusive from DVLC


----------



## Russ77 (Feb 23, 2007)

Got R77 RSS for me (I was born in 77 and RSS are my initials)

Bought W77 CMS for my wife (Williams was her maiden name, she was born in 77 and her initials are CMS)

Quite like them as a pair as they're not screaming out "I have a personal plate, look at me!" but to us and people that know us they're very personal.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

BAG 62 on my old girl pics to follow before the rebuild..


----------



## Ian Zetec - S (Oct 2, 2006)

B16 RED - my nickname; BIG RED!


----------



## Gaz7612 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got Gaz 7612


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

i have k16 dtm on my 1/2 owned calibra dtm


----------



## Bainie (Jul 30, 2006)

I got **06 VXR on my car which was a bonus ...


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

C7 MBY ON MY GOLF (surname Crombie)

L30 HUL ON GFs CLIO (surname Hull)


----------



## Ollie_247 (Mar 18, 2007)

ive got k4 O May

Ollie May had it for the last 5 year my bothers got a May plate so have my mum & dad 

only problem is i used to get stop easly since every one new who i was


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

the boss at work has v11 vol ,with a screw fixing between the one's his name is vince vollans (sounds like a cheap vegas lounge singer,i think :lol: )


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Some nice plates there :thumb:

Ill add mine to the list


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone know why MAN plates aren't being issued on the new style? I know it signified the Isle of Man on the old style plates but the location prefix is the first two characters now...

I've currently got a private plate but I want DJ05MAN as my surname's Osman...


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting private plates for me and the mrs for some time now. I think it'll be after the summer hols. Nothing fancy just something with initials BJC and SLC.....


----------



## whitevanman (Mar 4, 2007)

i want B16 JOCK KNEW


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

I have TEW (my initals). Bought from DVLA about 8 years ago for £199 inc transfer. Was offered £800 a couple of months ago from a private company.


----------



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

I have V44 MAT, got it for my 18th from my Mum and Dad.


----------



## Andy1711 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.plate-maker.co.uk/classic.php?Prefix=R&regnums=17&alphas=awb

my daughters first inital and then my birthday and my initals at the end


----------



## tiggsy (Apr 26, 2007)

ok ok theres an I short but if you squint.


----------



## oriboy (May 8, 2007)

Hey Dom, Osman was my mothers maiden name!!!


----------



## oriboy (May 8, 2007)

I have P1* IOFC, p is my initial then my birthday, then lofc for my team (Leyton Orient F.C)


----------



## Corby (May 14, 2007)

I'm after a number plate, which is fine, but it's what I'm wanting to do with it, which might be a tad illegal: I want *R500 RBY* R5 - would be my 1st two initials RS and then my nickname 00RBY = CORBY - obviously it doesn't look like CORBY until you put a screw through the first 0 thus creating a C end product = R5 CORBY

Comments please guys? :devil:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Guess what my wife's name is?


----------



## Corby (May 14, 2007)

Plus it only costs £280 :thumb:


----------



## oriboy (May 8, 2007)

Corby, I moved the 1 across on my plate to make lofc, never been pulled up and have had plate on my car for well over a year. Even been through those plate recognition cameras that the police have. No problems at all:car:


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

surgemaster said:


> Guess what my wife's name is?


Guilty?


----------



## Corby (May 14, 2007)

Even putting a screw with the matching colour of the plate through the 0? Would that be okay? Or even near the 0 to create a C at an angle?


----------



## Corby (May 14, 2007)

Or clitt if you squint Mike :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Shane (Dec 4, 2005)

I have C20LCT on my Cavalier Turbo (with the C20LET), i put a number plate bolt in the right place and it looks amazing, the front one is too small to really see anyway!
I also have B19 ODP on my other car which means nothing to most but my job title is ODP and I aint that small so in the work car park, it raises some eye brows!


----------



## Corby (May 14, 2007)

Have you not been pulled aswell Shane? 

Cool Plates! :thumb:


----------



## Shane (Dec 4, 2005)

Only once on the way out of Santa Pod and to be honest, everyone was being pulled for something!
30 quid fine isn't the end of the world and all the police around my way dont worry about because i dont rag it around all the time. Its amazing how much you can get away with if you just drive normally........ so far anyway


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

sorry but i cant stand plates where people shove bolts in here and there to attempt to make it spell somthing.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought L8 FNS for my Girlfriend, FNS are her initials and she nearly is always late everywhere.

Oh and just for the record: SHE picked it! I just paid for it! LOL


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

My daughters name is Mischa so I'm looking for M15CHA, its still on the original registered car, a rover 216sli, so I keep checking the dvla site. I wish I could find the car in question and try and buy it, it'd probably be cheaper than buying the plate.


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

steeleez said:


> My daughters name is Mischa so I'm looking for M15CHA, its still on the original registered car, a rover 216sli, so I keep checking the dvla site. I wish I could find the car in question and try and buy it, it'd probably be cheaper than buying the plate.


I'd expect it's actually been bought rather than originally assigned, I thought all numbers less than 20 were cherished?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I want A1 HAY - but it is taken :-(


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Heres mine....


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Dom said:


> I'd expect it's actually been bought rather than originally assigned, I thought all numbers less than 20 were cherished?


The car was first registered 31-8-1994, so it looks like the original reg.

Gary


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

i think personal plates, are self indulgent and narcissistic,  so today i bought R33 WAX = REE WAX !!!! just by looking at this thread everyday ffs !!!!! my gf has now put parental controls on this site to stop me spending more money !!!


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's the wife's. Not her initials or anything, she just liked the look of it!


----------



## Andy1711 (May 30, 2007)

Sparkycasual said:


> Here's the wife's. Not her initials or anything, she just liked the look of it!


That wimmin for ya lol


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's mine, wanted S74MPY but it was nigh on 12k IIRC!


----------



## grahamcoxon (Apr 26, 2007)

The bike is a Tuono.


----------



## grahamcoxon (Apr 26, 2007)

T99 GRA. See first name!!!!


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have V8 AVT on the rs6 avant, and did have 888NAL on my pantera untill divorce took that away.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This is mine on the van 









we also have H1 NSW on the GFs car its her initals


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

J888 ULS is the mrs plate on OUR car shes also a Celtic fan so 1888... bloody night mare i tell yeh.

Also just enquired about VA52 LET


----------



## tom_snelling (Feb 5, 2007)

Ive got R 70M GT.

My name is Tom and I have a Punto GT.


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have K77 CRH for my initials but been looking at HA02 MMY but at £1000 dont know if its worth it. Doesnt need to be 02 but i think that looks best


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

lee9 said:


> I have V8 AVT on the rs6 avant, and did have 888NAL on my pantera untill divorce took that away.


pics of the rs6 please squire:thumb:


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

My missis is a brown owl at her local brownies group. The reg on her daily driver is "A658 OWL": not technically a private reg as the car's had it from day one, but very fitting none the less.

Most people seem to think the plate on my MG Turbo - G51 NAV - is a private reg as well, but it's not.


----------



## stewarta13wsb (Aug 13, 2006)

Just my initials on the oldest prefix/number I could get. I was worried if I bought too new a plate (but still an old one) that people would just think it was an old car... if that makes sense








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Shane said:


> I also have B19 ODP on my other car which means nothing to most but my job title is ODP and I aint that small so in the work car park, it raises some eye brows!


Ahhh, another hozzy worker. Hope you don't change your profession then...

One of the consultants at work has D4 in her number plate. She's a plastics consultant. D4 is the plastics ward at work. She's gonna be stuffed if they do a move around and put a different speciality in that ward...:lol:


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

after a year of trying to get it i got mine today

P411L VV


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have k88ksm


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

BMW 5 series, I have A 5 + my initials


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

it's something iamlooking into buying very soon :thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Ive got CR51G OR.......Craig O'Rourke

Bought this for the gf for xmas J80LGH.......Joleigh

not bad i thought.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

My names Joss and the cars obvious


----------



## Andy C (Jul 7, 2007)

I got a NI plate for my 21st with the TXT version of my nickname (CNZ) and then my age 21 and my birth year 81.


----------



## lukethompson (Mar 27, 2008)

my names luke thompson and i got

L11KF T


----------



## g8jka (Jan 22, 2009)

My surname is GOJKA and i have G8JKA, also my mum has J 60JKA and my dad has P 60JKA


----------



## jaymd (Nov 12, 2008)

I have J888JMD on retention,was my old plate and now have J4YMD which cost me £250.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

On the verge of ordering for my birthday next week and cant decide!!

K10 RPD (initials is the last bit, first bit just looks nice and we might get K10 PCD next year for the other half), or to get P30 RPD as from my other half so P is her initial, 30 is my birthday this year (!) and then my initials. What ya think?


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

The wife and I have the same initials, she has T60 PJC, I have T70PJC.


----------



## Bikerogg (Jan 8, 2009)

I have P33OGG and T20GGY I also have K77OMS which reads K7 TOMS or KT TOMS which I am selling if anyone is interested? :detailer:


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I have A15 CRO (had for 18yrs), the wife has L15 CRO (had for 12yr) and we bought our son D17 CRO last year (15 was taken but his birthday is the 17th).....surname is Crow if you were unsure lol!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

i wanted H4WKE as my second name is HAWKE but it had been scraped with a thomas scooter in 2000 gutted 
so i ended up buying J14 WKE pretty close and then i baught my mum (her ame is cath ) C14WKE
heres mine


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking at VA56 LET and GR54 HAM mrs has J888 ULS


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I have R 500 POP on a Fiat 500 POP


----------



## Risquenun (Dec 13, 2008)

My wife and I both have our initials courtesy of £250 from DVLA. Mine is H3LJA and hers is H4SBA.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a couple of plates 

I am a Driving Instructor and in the teaching car I have P4SED
I also work with Computers and I have PC5 4 YOU and FL09 PCS

Gary


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Want 70ny its forsale , but its 49grand !


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Just got this for my Scirocco


----------



## sal 965 (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got B16 YLO on a wide arched 911 turbo in guess what colour and the wife is getting a Fiat on 1st March with MY09 SOO, wonder which Fiat.......


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

I have J16 CSN - Birthday and initials - wanted C5 NBL but that sold for £1300 gutted


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

The missus has R19 DDB, DDB for our initials and surname, R for the wifes maiden name and 19 cos its her birthday. I bought R20 DDB at the same time for mine, as I wanted 2 consecutive numbers.

Want one for the Vectra as well, loads of cheap VEC plates around.


----------



## zedman (Feb 4, 2009)

my names Amir, i've got AAM11R, looks great on the motor....


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

In the family...

D8EAN 
OOO 80Y
7 RAN
TOM7E
TT04 FUN - for sale £300


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive got B11W PK on my z4. PK are my initials and B11W almost looks like BMW.

looks really good on the car.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm tempted to get AK54 VRS for my Furby (AK being my intials, 54 being the age of the car and it's the only thing I want that's not over 5k)


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

chr15barn3s said:


> Just got this for my Scirocco


WOW the scirocco's got a big black mama of an ass! It didn't look like that when I test drove one I'm sure! lol


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

ryand said:


> On the verge of ordering for my birthday next week and cant decide!!
> 
> K10 RPD (initials is the last bit, first bit just looks nice and we might get K10 PCD next year for the other half), or to get P30 RPD as from my other half so P is her initial, 30 is my birthday this year (!) and then my initials. What ya think?


any thoughts folks as really tough to decide!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

i dont have one but think my initials will taken by many civic type r owners (CTR)


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

My initials are MAD - makes private plates an expensive game (that I am yet to dabble in)...


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive got one, and it features the month and year i was born and my 3 initials


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

I`ve also got N666 DEV on retention


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

closets i could get to my name without spending fortunes! 

Simon


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

we've got 2, H16 VXR and H16 VXL, can you tell I'm a Vauxhall fan !!!

No I've not got the numberplate screw in the wrong place, I'm not quite that sad !!!


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Couldn't get C for Cooper, so got P for Phil's obsession.....courtesy of the wife !!

Show plate spacing here of course....not used on the road..


----------



## J9NY X (Jan 23, 2009)

i have two J9NY X name jon and unfortunately my last names stopp (had all the jokes before anyone starts ha,ha) so have S70PP J


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I've got B3 UTD....or my wife has I bought it her when I wanted a car she wasn't keen on so this was the bribe...she's a big man united fan and the three stands for the treble in 99. got the plate in 94.. 
been asked if were interested in selling on various occasions but there is no chance....she'd sell me first


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bought my mrs one for her birthday last year. Her initials, 55 cos it's a 55 plate and we didn't want it to look any older, then TED as our little lad is called Edward. I was a bit twitchy as it was a bit of a 'car related' pressie but she was made up. I like it because it doesn't look like a private plate, no funny spacing or odd bolts.

And Teddy thinks it's his car now because its got his name on. Bless.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

tonyflow said:


> My initials are MAD - makes private plates an expensive game (that I am yet to dabble in)...


my parents had a rover with MAD and it wasnt a private one either, car was scrapped along time ago so dont know if the reg was/is available


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I have D7 CRL and the missus has E7 SJL. Think they cost about £400 each from DVLA a few years back.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

searched for DAN, ££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££

found this, my initials, car year


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

I have R7NNS


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I have N5 OOU, though it looks like N5 00U on my 500.

NU short for Nuova (new) Cinqicento!


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

Cherished plates can actually put your insurance up!!, the statistics say that most people that have them are more likely to crash...apparantly


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

i have T44 RCN

translates to my name T "AARON"


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

AaronB said:


> i have T44 RCN
> 
> translates to my name T "AARON"


I see a policeman in a bad mood giving a fixed penalty to you for that one. I had one (not as doctored as yours) a while back and a letter from the DVLA saying the plate would be taken back if it happened again.


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

N4 VYJ

N4VY J

Guess my job


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Jamezm said:


> N4 VYJ
> 
> N4VY J
> 
> Guess my job


village people singer ?:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Got P10TDC for my motorbike. tdc being my initials and having the one less digit and one of them being a 1 means a small plate is possible while still being perfectly legal.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

my mother has 

M99 HAR 

The boy has 

V5 MGH

I have 


A5 JJH 


and A13 JJH 


and my misses has the best one for her name Lourdes

L40URD 

They look great when all the cars are parked up on the driveway :wave::car::lol::thumb:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I have D15 RRM

It stands for December 15th Rhys Robert Manchee


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'd love V1 PER, but I'm guessing it's A. Taken and B. Megabucks :lol:


----------



## Kingy (Feb 14, 2009)

Think the plates that are misprepresented and made with show fonts just look cheap and chavvy. Each to their own though.



eddie bullit said:


> I've got B3 UTD....or my wife has I bought it her when I wanted a car she wasn't keen on so this was the bribe...she's a big man united fan and the three stands for the treble in 99. got the plate in 94..
> been asked if were interested in selling on various occasions but there is no chance....she'd sell me first


See lots of UTD plates on the way to the match at O/T. Saw a red Audi TT last Sat with UTD plate and the Man United crest on the plate. A bit too much overall imho and he'll have top park carefully to avoid a keying! Car was impressively spotless though.


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have W6RES, for my second name. Wanted W4RES so it looks more like an A but it was £3500!

Wife had N22 LFG, November 22nd is her birthday and her intials but now we are married i will have to buy her N22 LFW for her next car!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Kingy said:


> Think the plates that are misprepresented and made with show fonts just look cheap and chavvy. Each to their own though.
> 
> See lots of UTD plates on the way to the match at O/T. Saw a red Audi TT last Sat with UTD plate and the Man United crest on the plate. A bit too much overall imho and *he'll have top park carefully to avoid a keying*! Car was impressively spotless though.


You're probably right there, and not something I'd do personally (despite being a Utd. fan myself). Sad reflection on today's society, and more specifically the mentality of some football supporters, that someone can't have whatever they want on their car without significantly increasing the risk of it being vandalised.

If I were to see a car parked up covered in Liverpool, Man City or whoever's badges, it wouldn't even enter into my head to do anything to it - main reason being that I'm a 'normal' person, but also because the owner of that car is exactly the same as me. His/her team means just as much to them as Utd. do to me so in that respect, we're 2 peas from the same pod. Pity that everyone can't share the same mentality, but that's a subject for another time and another thread.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> Just as well you guys dont live around my way, as the police are really tough on stopping people with any kind of illegal spacing or screws on plates. I have several friends stopped more than once and told that next time they get the plate confiscated with no compensation! Not worth the risk any more....


I have to be honest here.

We enforce this legislation in Wolverhampton and its surrounding area.

I personally tend to leave some alone as they are not that bad and if my in car ANPR can read it then thats ok.

However if one goes past and the ANPR mis-reads it and it looks a bit made up then i'll go give it a tug and 9 times out of 10 i advise the driver to change it within 28 days and don't ticket them.

I stopped one last week and the plate was DR51 NGH made to look like DR SINGH which is a bloody good plate IMO, but

The spacing was all over the place and the 5 was basically turned into an S and the screws were spaced to adapt the 1 to a dotted i.

Also on the same day was a VW polo gti. The plate was p11 ogt but he made it read POLO GT by totally changing the characters which is a nightmare for us as the ANPR doesn't pick it up.

If this guy did something, theres no way you would clock the plate number unless you stopped it.

Me and the mrs have personal plates and i think they are a nice thing to personalise the car so im not a total party pooper :devil:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Also, i forgot to add.

If you are given a ticket for a dodgy plate. On conviction/payment of the fine after you have been warned already. The DVLA will remove the plate from existence and you will not be compensated and will have to re-purchase your original plate number for the car.


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Just discovered this thread very tempting... Maybe with a little bit of a tilit on the ones


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

there's an old Granada with a plate of J155 HAM - am I the only one who finds that funny?


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> there's an old Granada with a plate of J155 HAM - am I the only one who finds that funny?


:lol::lol:Nope your not own your own there very good.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

i want 
M47C0 or CH3F


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I have Y4 DJL which is boring but was a 21st Birthday present, my dad has Y4 JJL

My mate just got a new one BL2 WME onced spaced and changing the 2 it reads BL2W ME (Blow me)


----------



## AndyN (Feb 25, 2009)

I have:

V10 WTF (on retention)
V80 MFG (not mis-spaced but was tempted to do V8 0MFG)

Was tempted to get MY56AMG but DVLA want 2.5k for it :doublesho


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

swompdonkey said:


> Just discovered this thread very tempting... Maybe with a little bit of a tilit on the ones
> View attachment 7257


swamp's spelt with an A not an O


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

one of mine :wave:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Was looking at this a while back










but it looks like its taken now. They do still have Y27 AMB or F11 AMB but thats a bit more expensive.


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

who would buy these??









http://www.newreg.co.uk/search/sear...ext/newSearch/none/none/AR51-FKR/1/index.html









http://www.newreg.co.uk/search/search_results/0/0/listing/none/none/ARS-(HOL)/1/prefix.html


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

JohnWoods41 said:


> who would buy these??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Lloydy said:


> My mate just got a new one BL2 WME onced spaced and changing the 2 it reads BL2W ME (Blow me)


I've seen this one:


----------



## cc m3 (Jan 10, 2008)

Currently have :

M8NSK.......looks like MONSK....first word i spoke (thanks mum n dad)
W3BCL.......bought for my other half


----------



## nethers66 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have *LGN 533* - my initials had it since I was 18 (25yrs ago)

My wife has *S33 MJN* - her initials had it about 6 years


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

We have three, two with our christian name initial M & L and surname, 3 number and 3 letters. 

The one I have really wanted and waited for almost 15 years I have just got within the last week and will unveil it as and when I get a car worthy of putting it on ( Aston I hope  one day )


----------



## AndyN (Feb 25, 2009)

I've just gone all Chavy and bought V8 PWN for the Merc.
Childish as hell but I quite like it :devil:


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

AndyN said:


> I've just gone all Chavy and bought V8 PWN for the Merc.
> Childish as hell but I quite like it :devil:


:lol:

as Mr Burns would say...."excellent"


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

I have N600 AND and Mrs A has N600 BEV. Both of us have Mini's too. We get some PROPER looks when we're out at same time !!!! LMFAO


----------



## jbowmanator (Aug 19, 2007)

Mine is J18DYB my nany is Jody and surname brgins with 'B' I really wanted J8DYB for the quad but its taken :-(


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I enquired about P1NKY when it was issued and it had sold for about£ 25 ooo
Its now on sale for £45000 so I wont be getting it .


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

I have C3CDD. My initials. However, I can't put it on my current car for another 10 months after having my bimmer carjacked just before xmas.


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Richard150 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have HYD1T and 700 GRH


----------

